

Ask HN: How to make the WWW a more permanent place? - philippnagel

I often find myself clicking links, only to be greeted by a 404 or something similar. Archive.org doesn&#x27;t help always (not archived, site wasn&#x27;t static, etc.).<p>Thoughts on that issue?
======
neilellis
The best answer to this I've come across is the idea of a P2P web (ala
Bittorrent). If the assets are hashed then every version of a website
(potentially) would be out there for you to retrieve. Then Archive.org would
actually just be another P2P node to help guarantee content from becoming
peerless.

I honestly wish sometimes we could re-architect the web to use P2P instead of
point-to-point communication. It would be a lot harder to censor for a start.

~~~
fabrice_d
You may find IPFS ([http://ipfs.io/](http://ipfs.io/)) interesting then!

